
401(k) Plans No Longer Make Much Sense for Savers - wclax04
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-07-21/401-k-plans-no-longer-make-much-sense-for-savers
======
PaulHoule
I think it isn't recognized what a policy failure 401k and IRA plans are. If
people had defined benefit pensions they would be a great supplement, but as
it is, only a handful of people will get retirement security for them, but we
all lose when money that could have gone into small businesses helps Wal*Mart
and other publically traded corportations put them out of business.

------
rosstex
>The capital gains tax rate was 28% in 1980, 0% today

True if you make <$40000

